

Ask HN: book recommendations for linux server admin? - HockeyPlayer

I'm an experienced developer, but have never done any significant server administration.  I can use vi and navigate the filesystem, but that is about it.<p>We are moving our low latency trading application from Windows to linux.  I'm not becoming a server admin, but we're a small company, and I'll likely be managing the performance lab machines.<p>I'm looking for book recommendations given the following:
+ We're going to use RH or SUSE (not yet decided)
+ We may end up running a realtime version: RH/MRG or SLERT
+ We have ~50 servers
+ We're interesting in tuning network performance to improve latency and may want to adjust process priorities.
+ We won't be running a window manager
+ Our servers are not connected to the internet: we aren't handling email or web traffic<p>Thanks!
======
jpluscplusm
As a sysadmin who wishes he'd discovered this book earlier, I have no problem
with recommending "The Practice of System and Network Administration" as a
_great_ resource: <http://everythingsysadmin.com/aboutbook.html>

It's definitely an OS-agnostic book, so if you're looking for "how do we do
task/process/design A with OS B?", it's not the right fit. It'd still be worth
it if you're expecting to have to do anything except the very shortest-term
systems administration.

